# (Closing) Hornsby is crafting Zen Style Stone and Sahara



## TheFinest (Apr 9, 2020)

I'll invite everyone who has replied so far but no more!

Hornsby is crafting Zen Style Stones! He lives in the near the middle of the island.

I'll be asking for 1 NMT/Rusted Part/gold nuggets. If you'd like to offer something else lmk.

Sahara is also wandering around and both shops are open.

I'll be inviting small groups to keep the wait times down. Let me know below if you want to come.

Still working my way down the list.


----------



## ali3nchildr3n (Apr 9, 2020)

I would love to stop by


----------



## Hey Jude (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi I'd like to visit  I can give you 1 NMT in exchange!


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 9, 2020)

I would love to visit and bring an nmt


----------



## GereGere (Apr 9, 2020)

would love to stop by! ill bring the nmt


----------



## shakra00 (Apr 9, 2020)

would love to come! will bring gold nugget


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 9, 2020)

Would love to stop by with NMT.  Thanks!


----------



## Rosebaygal (Apr 9, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## Littlestpotato (Apr 9, 2020)

I’d love to come by! I’ll bring a rusted part.


----------



## Richluna (Apr 9, 2020)

I wan to come by, I can give one gold nugget


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 9, 2020)

Hiya can i come? Ill give 1 nmt ty


----------



## Soldarian (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd like to visit as well


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 9, 2020)

Communication Error just occurred. Will be sending DODOS again


----------



## aww (Apr 9, 2020)

I would like to stop by!
I can bring a ticket a NMT


----------



## egyptianmarkos96 (Apr 9, 2020)

I would like to stop by please! Got a NMT for ya!


----------



## Jaden (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd like to come as well! Can bring rusted part and pink hybrid lily


----------



## Ferluna93 (Apr 9, 2020)

I want to visit!!


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi, can I drop by I can bring a nmt~~


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 9, 2020)

Currently invited everyone so far, I'm still open if others are interested


----------



## DeviumStella (Apr 9, 2020)

TheFinest said:


> Currently invited everyone so far, I'm still open if others are interested



Would love to come by too! Can bring 1 NMT.


----------



## peekopecko (Apr 9, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Tourmaunte (Apr 9, 2020)

I would love to visit if possible


----------



## Khris (Apr 9, 2020)

May I visit? I'll bring 1 NMT


----------



## storybymori (Apr 9, 2020)

Would love to stop by for 1 gold nugget?


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 9, 2020)

1 MNT to visit if possible.


----------



## Jaden (Apr 9, 2020)

got your bridge covered~ thanks for letting me visit


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 9, 2020)

If the DIY is still available, I'd like to visit!


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 9, 2020)

Feather Orb said:


> If the DIY is still available, I'd like to visit!


Still open, it just takes a while to get through everyone


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 9, 2020)

Can I come if it's still open and going strong? I will take on nook mile ticket.

Any idea what Saharah is selling?


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 9, 2020)

May I come? I'll 1 NMT!


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 9, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> Can I come if it's still open and going strong? I will take on nook mile ticket.
> 
> Any idea what Saharah is selling?


Sorry i have no clue

Also not accepting any new people


----------

